# Zuwachs im PCGH-Team



## TashParker240 (17. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen,

ich habe mich gerade als neuer Rekrut im PCGH Team gemeldet, mein System basiert auf einem AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition (24/7 @ 3,6Ghz) und einem Gigabyte 970A-UD3, mit 2x 4GB DDR3-1333. Als Grafikkarten kommen in dem System erstmal nur meine HD6870 Windforce und meine alte HD3850 (T2D512E-OC) zum Einsatz. Eventuell bald auch noch ein paar andere PCIe Karten, sofern ich meine Traumkarten (X800GTO², X1950XTX, HD2900Pro/XT) endlich mal finde, ohne dass sie schon freigeschaltet wurden, oder nicht so aussehen, wie ich mir das vorstelle. 

Ansonsten steht hier nur noch ein Rechner mit einem alten Intel Pentium III 600, wo eine ATi Rage 128 Ultra verbaut ist und mein Netbook, mit einem Intel Atom N270 und einer Intel 945GSE.



Zu mir, ich bin momentan 22 Jahre alt, komme aus dem wunderschönen Dortmund und studiere Englisch und Geschichte auf Lehramt. Falls jetzt wer denkt, dass ich Fan vom BVB bin, naja nicht wirklich. Fussballtechnisch zieht es mich eher auf die Insel, genauer gesagt zum FC Liverpool. Meine Interessen sind abseits des PC's, unter anderem Autos (vor Allem alte Opel und mein kleiner Audi A4) und Technik im Allgemeinen.


Falls ihr noch Fragen habt, stellt sie ruhig. 


MfG
Tash aká Bullet572


----------



## efdev (17. Mai 2013)

find ich klasse das es immer mehr werden 

und wilkommen im Team.


----------



## der8auer (17. Mai 2013)

Willkommen im Team


----------



## TashParker240 (18. Mai 2013)

Ich bin gerade irgendwie am Verzweifeln. Ich habe gerade mal meine HD3850 wieder in meinen PC eingebaut, die Karte ein klein wenig übertaktet (von 690Mhz/830Mhz auf 850Mhz/1026Mhz) und wollte das Vantage Ergebnis jetzt bei HWBot eintragen, nur ich bekomme ständig so eine blöde Fehlermeldung. Weiß zufällig jemand, was das ist und wie ich das gelöst bekomme?

Ich habe schon Java neuinstalliert und auch Firefox, aber das alles hat nicht wirklich was gebracht.


----------



## der8auer (18. Mai 2013)

Beim Eintragen überall Punkte verwenden und kein Komma. Dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## TashParker240 (18. Mai 2013)

Oh Mann, steht ja auch da! -.- Naja trotzdem danke, das Ergebnis ist jetzt drin und ich habs geschafft mit einem auf 3,6 Ghz getakteten 955 CPU's wie den i7 2600K hinter mir zu lassen. Platz 35 von 69, gefällt mir, vor Allem weil ich nichts an der Spannung meiner HD3850 verändert bzw sonst irgendwas verändert habe, außer den Takt vergleichsweise leicht angehoben! =D

Nur mit meiner HD6870 krebs ich dauerhaft am Ende der Ranglisten rum, weil da die meisten einen i7 auf min 5Ghz übertaktet habe, da kommt mein Phenom nicht so wirklich mit.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Mai 2013)

Der Phenom würde schon mitkommen, wenn er bei 6,4GHz läuft


----------



## TashParker240 (19. Mai 2013)

Vielleicht, aber das würde dann heißen, dass ich auf LN2 setzen müsste, und dafür ist mir der Aufwand eindeutig zu groß. ^^ Zumal mein Board dafür wohl nicht unbedingt geeignet ist.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Mai 2013)

Das war auch eher ironisch gemeintFür 3D ist ein Ivy Pflicht


----------



## TashParker240 (19. Mai 2013)

Das war mir schon klar. 

Aber OC generell will mein Board aktuell irgendwie nicht, ich weiß nicht, ob es an der Bios Version F6 liegt oder an etwas anderem, aber über 3,8 Ghz komme ich einfach nicht mehr, außer ich setze die Spannung auf mindestens 1,55V, dann sind auch 4 Ghz drin. Bei meiner HD6870 ist OC eh kein wirkliches Thema, 975/1150Mhz sind da das Maximum und das bringt nicht wirklich viel, deshalb habe ich auch meine HD3850 wieder eingebaut und damit so ein bisschen gebencht. 

Und zum Thema Ivy, naja das sind alles klasse CPU's und auch wenn ich kein AMD-"Fanboy" bin, kommt mir definitiv keine Ivy CPU ins Haus. Vllt bald ein i5 2500K, ein i7 2600K, oder ein FX8000, aber da ich bspw meine GPU noch nicht wechseln will, bleibt auch der 955, denn die Leistung reicht allemal, bei Benches liege ich zwar deutlich hinter Sandy und Ivy, aber was solls.


----------



## Shizophrenic (19. Mai 2013)

wär gespannt auf eine begründung warum kein ivy sondern höchstens ein sandy? Oo

versteh ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## TashParker240 (19. Mai 2013)

Muss es für alles immer eine Erklärung geben?  Ich kann es nicht genau sagen, warum ich keine Ivy will, aber es ist so. Wenn ich mir irgendwann einen Intel holen sollte, dann würde ich das auch keine neue CPU sein, sondern sie wäre gebraucht. Ich schätze mal, dass mich Sandy Bridge letztlich mehr reizt, warum weiß ich nicht genau.

Bei meinem PC würde sich aber auch, wenn ich bspw einen i7 2600K hätte, nichts ändern. Der Phenom arbeitet einwandfrei und bei den Spielen, die ich mit dem Rechner spiele, ist die CPU eh wurscht.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Mai 2013)

Wenn man mit Luft oder Wasser bencht, würde ich auch einen guten Sandy bevorzugenWeil Ivy mit 5,5 3D benchstabil unter Wasser ist fast unmöglich Mein alter 2600K hat mit Chiller benchstabile 5,68GHz gebracht


----------



## Ü50 (19. Mai 2013)

TashParker240 schrieb:


> Muss es für alles immer eine Erklärung geben?  Ich kann es nicht genau sagen, warum ich keine Ivy will, aber es ist so. Wenn ich mir irgendwann einen Intel holen sollte, dann würde ich das auch keine neue CPU sein, sondern sie wäre gebraucht. Ich schätze mal, dass mich Sandy Bridge letztlich mehr reizt, warum weiß ich nicht genau.
> 
> Bei meinem PC würde sich aber auch, wenn ich bspw einen i7 2600K hätte, nichts ändern. Der Phenom arbeitet einwandfrei und bei den Spielen, die ich mit dem Rechner spiele, ist die CPU eh wurscht.



Zum Benchen kannst du den Phenom wenn überhaupt nur für 2DM gebrauchen, und dann aber auch nur, unter SS oder LN2.
Für 3DM kannst du den in die Tonne Kloppen.
Zum 3DM benchen ist ein 26K schon die bessere Wahl, wenn es dann ein guter ist. Hinzu kommt noch ein brauchbares Board und entsprechende Rams.


----------



## TashParker240 (19. Mai 2013)

Ja vielleicht, aber wirklich einen großen Unterschied gibt es zumindest bei meinem Anwendungsbereich zwischen Phenom und i7 nicht. Die paar Anwendungen, die vom i7 profitieren würden, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Und nur für Benchmarks macht das letztlich auch keinen Sinn, den Phenom und das Board komplett zu tauschen. Wenn wirklich noch was in naher Zukunft an meinem jetztigen Rechner verändert wird, dann ist es das Board, welches dann durch eines mit dem 990FX Chipsatz ersetzt wird. RAMs werden die TeamGroup bleiben, die sind zwar weder schick noch in irgendeiner Weise außergewöhnlich, aber vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Mai 2013)

Ein i7 ist immer schneller, da reichen 2 Hände nicht aus, um die Anwendungen zu zählen


----------



## TashParker240 (20. Mai 2013)

Hab ich das abgestritten? Ich habe doch nur gesagt, dass bei meinem Anwendungsbereich keinen wirklichen Unterschied macht, ob ich einen i7 oder den Phenom verbaut habe. Und ob ich jetzt bei den Spielen, die bei mir momentan installiert sind, 80 oder 90 FPS habe, spielt auch keine Rolle.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Mai 2013)

Waren wir hier jetzt beim Benchen oder gamen
Wenn du Karten benchen willst mit deinem Phenom, dann hol dir ein AGP Board für Phenom 2 und fang damit an(Kostenfaktor)


----------



## TashParker240 (20. Mai 2013)

Wozu? Nur damit ich Leute mit einem auf 5 Ghz übertakteten i7 ärgern kann oder der Phenom sich bei Benches gut schlägt? Nein, danke. Ich benche zwar ganz gern, aber deshalb richte ich mein System nicht komplett auf Benchmarks aus. Bei den Dingen die ich mit meinem Rechner mache, bringt mir ein anderer Prozessor nicht wirklich was. Und wie gesagt, nur für ein paar Punkte bei 3DMark, kommt ganz sicher keine andere CPU in den PC.

Und um ehrlich zu sein, ich benche so wie ich es möchte, zumal Benchmarks oft nicht wirklich viel mit der Praxis zu tun haben. Der Phenom ist vielleicht nicht die schnellste CPU und bei Benchmarks deutlich hinter Sandy Bridge und Co, aber umsteigen muss ich deshalb nicht. Zumal meine HD6870 eh kein wirkliches OC Wunder ist und somit für Benchmarks nahezu komplett heruasfällt. Meine HD3850 dagegen ist da schon eher eine Alternative und da ist es letztlich egal, ob i7 oder Phenom, zumindest ohne Volt-Mod, oder LN2.


----------



## Vaykir (22. Mai 2013)

Das was du hast (und alle Kombinationen davon) kannst du natürlich benchen, aber nennenswerte Punkte wirst du damit nicht machen. Pro Ergebnis maximal 1 Punkt, wenn du Glück hast.


----------



## TashParker240 (23. Mai 2013)

Stimmt, aber das reicht doch auch. Mir geht es nicht darum, überall auf Platz 1 stehen zu wollen, sondern darum, dass ich mit meinem "alten und langsamen" Phenom II teilweise CPU's wie den i7 920 oder ähnliche hinter mir lassen kann. Und solange das System tadellos läuft, sehe ich persönlich auch keinen Grund großartig was zu ändern.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Mai 2013)

Dann ist das hier aber der falsche BereichDu bist im Hwbot Threat, und 3D mit Phenom...passt iwi hier net hin


----------



## Icke&Er (23. Mai 2013)

Moose83 schrieb:


> Dann ist das hier aber der falsche BereichDu bist im Hwbot Threat, und 3D mit Phenom...passt iwi hier net hin


 
Mensch nun hör doch mal endlich auf zu mosern .....benchen hat nichts mit blöden Punkten eines Rankingsystems zu tun, sondern mit dem Gedanken aus seinem PC mehr raus zu holen als er normal hat. Da spielt die HW bzw. der Bot an sich erstmal die keinste Rolle, speziell wenn man noch am Anfang steht.....lass ihn doch seine ersten Erfahrungen sammeln und DANN kann man über größeres nachdenken. Sollte ihn das Benchfieber richtig überkommen, werden sich seine Update-Einstellungen sicher noch ändern. 

Als du mit benchen angefangen hast, war dein erster Kauf doch auch nicht deine Kaskade!

MFG


----------



## Moose83 (24. Mai 2013)

Aber der 2. Schritt


----------



## TashParker240 (24. Mai 2013)

Ich finds ja gerade lustig, dass über einen Phenom hergezogen wird, weil der nicht für Benches geeignet ist, aber User die eine APU haben, werden in Ruhe gelassen. ^^

Und mal ehrlich, wenn es jemandem nicht gefällt, dass ich "nur" einen Phenom habe und keinen Intel, dann hat derjenige einfach Pech. Auch wenn der Phenom für 3D Benchmarks nicht so gut geeignet ist wie ein i7, macht es trotzdem Spaß eben jene Leute mitunter zu ärgern, weil der ach so lahme Phenom mit der gleichen GPU mehr Punkte erreicht, oder Leute mit einem i5 und einer stärkeren GPU weniger Punkte haben. 

Gehen wir einfach mal davon aus, ich würde tatsächlich auf Intel umsteigen, dann würde mich das beim i7 3770K mit einem passenden Board locker 400-500€ kosten. Und wozu? Die Spiele, die bei mir installiert sind, laufen dadurch nicht besser, und bei meinem restlichen Anwendungsbereich, bringt mir der i7 auch nicht wirklich soviel, dass sich der Umstieg lohnen würde. Vielleicht kommt bald ein anderes Board in meinen PC, aber die CPU bleibt erstmal, zumindest solange wie sie meine GPU nicht ausbremst und ich bezweifle, dass das momentan der Fall ist.


----------



## Azzteredon (2. August 2013)

Kann dich gut verstehen^^ die alten phenom 2 x6 haben eigentlich genug Dampf unterm Heatspreader das sich ein Upgrade nicht wirklich lohnt, die Sache mit dem Mainboard da gehts mir genauso mein billiges ga970-ud3 werd ich durch ein Asrock 990fx extreme9 ersetzen wenns Weihnachtsgeld da ist 

Und zum i7 ärgern die deutlich teuerer sind reicht er bei vielen Benchs auch allemale


----------

